# Daughter very affectionate... even at school



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Our daughter seems to be getting herself in trouble at school, she's only 4 and already kissing boys. My wife and I aren't exactly good at hiding our affection for each other either so it's obvious where she's getting it from. I don't know whether to confront the school about this or not, what you guys think?


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Just tell her she can't go around kissing everyone at school. That's the rules.

It's hard when they are that age, and sometimes lack the vocabulary to express fondness etc without clamping on and planting a wet one. Pretty soon however, self restraint becomes important too.

It's no biggie. I'm sure she can handle it... She may just not realize that she may just have to ease up. Not all kids want to be grabbed and smooched - and you saying that she is getting 'in trouble' tells me that even at pre-school (4 yrs old), she just need to reign it in a bit.

Cute though. This is all different than telling a toddler she isnt allowed to kiss anyone. Its about figuring out socialization with other kids. 

Its a fun time. 4 is awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Confront the school? How is it the school's responsibility? As anotherguy said, tell her she can't be kissing everyone. LOL


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well the school is meant to supervise her not let her go kissy kissy on everyone lol

She understands now I hope, have to see... I sure hope this is the last of it. Next thing I know she'll be asking us what is sex and then both my wife and I will be looking at each other going "Sh-T!" >.<


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

My 8 year old already keeps lists of her 'boyfriends'.._in order_. She also has 'reserve boyfriends'... you know.. the backup team waiting to be annointed by her royal highness as the chosen ones.



Never had sisters - this is all very enlightening. And creepy. Im in the house of estrogen with a wife and 2 daughters.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Confront the school? How is it the school's responsibility? As anotherguy said, tell her she can't be kissing everyone. LOL


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> My 8 year old already keeps lists of her 'boyfriends'.._in order_. She also has 'reserve boyfriends'... you know.. the backup team waiting to be annointed by her royal highness as the chosen ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Never had sisters - this is all very enlightening. And creepy. Im in the house of estrogen with a wife and 2 daughters.


Could be worse... could be wife and 3 daughters, like my dad endured. 

Yea, my 6 year old was telling me last year about 3-4 boys who caught her eye. Sigh...she's too young! She started last year in kindergarten (age 5)... now, it's one. It will change, I am sure. But he is one from last year too....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

And people wonder why I'm scared of another child!

Thankfully my daughter is always on daddy's side, otherwise hell lol! Too much feminine energy!!!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> And people wonder why I'm scared of another child!
> 
> Thankfully my daughter is always on daddy's side, otherwise hell lol! Too much feminine energy!!!


You could just as easily have a son. 

My daughter is a girly tomboy lol. She's a daddy's girl, for sure. And my youngest is a mama's boy. Trying to break him of that. While I love the cuddles, he needs to venture out... can't be hanging all over mom when he gets in kindergarten! LOL


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I did this too.

Pushed boys down to kiss them in preschool.

She's fine.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL Maricha I don't know, I don't trust my luck!!! Heh

That_girl... tsk tsk!!! lol


----------

